
Good news – mass testing can work (Covid-19) - photawe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/18/scientists-say-mass-tests-in-italian-town-have-halted-covid-19
======
melling
“A study in Vò, which saw Italy’s first death, points to the danger of
asymptomatic carriers”

Imagine what’s happening in NYC now.

~~~
photawe
Yeah... It's very very bad

